# AIUTO X SEPARAZIONE



## Old sandro73 (19 Aprile 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti, mi chiamo Sandro e sono nuovo del forum.
Io e mia moglie siamo sposati da 7 anni in regime di separazione dei beni, ed abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni. Sono oramai quasi tre anni che mia moglie mi tradisce con altri uomini, e da quasi due ha una stabile relazione clandestina.
Quanto ho affermato è ammesso da mia moglie e da me eventualmente provabile sia attraverso prove cartacee raccolte, sia da testimonianze (se necessarie) delle mogli degli amanti..
Ora non ne posso più e voglio chiedere la separazione. Il problema diventa a questo punto puramente materiale. La casa dove abbiamo la residenza è intestata a mia moglie, completamente arredata con spese sostenute al 50% ma da quasi 3 anni non ci abitiamo più. Ci siamo trasferiti in una casa di nuova costruzione, ancora non accatastata ma costruita su un terreno di cui siamo proprietari al 50%. Le spese per costruirla sono state coperte da un mutuo cointestato (ma che pago solamente io) e da 200.000 euro di miei risparmi. Le rate dei mobili sono a mio esclusivo carico.
Le cose apprurate fino ad oggi sono:
1 la bimba sarà data in affidamento condiviso 
2 mia moglie non ha intenzione di continuare a vivere nella casa in cui stiamo abitando perchè non riuscerebbe a mantenere le spese di gestione
3 il mio reddito è sicuramente superiore a quello di mia moglie (impiegata statale), ma viene quasi completamente eroso da mutuo, rata mobili e tutte le spese di gestione della casa.

Detto ciò io voglio comunque assolutamente provvedere a tutte le spese relative al mantenimento di mia figlia, regalerò la mia parte di mobili della casa vecchia a mia moglie, le regalerò intestandogliela l'auto che guida, in quanto appartiene a me.

Il problema è che mia moglie vuole comunque trasferirsi in una casa diversa dalla precedente, vuole cambiare arredamento e pretende che io contribuisca a quello! Anche volendo non ne avrei la disponibilità economica. 
Altro grosso problema è che io vorrei intestare a mia figlia minorenne la casa in cui abito appena costruita, tenendomi l'usufrutto della stessa. Ho paura a pagare un mutuo salato e di ritrovarmi tra alcuni anni con mia moglie proprietaria del 50% che potrebbe svegliarsi una mattina e decidere di metterla in vendita...

Come posso fare? Chiedere una separazione con addebito per i ripetuti e comprovati tradimenti potrebbe servire a qualche cosa?
In caso contrario preferirei evitare perchè la cosa x me più importante sarebbe cercare di mantenere un rapporto civile per il bene di mia figlia...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Aprile 2009)

sandro73 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi chiamo Sandro e sono nuovo del forum.
> Io e mia moglie siamo sposati da 7 anni in regime di separazione dei beni, ed abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni. Sono oramai quasi tre anni che mia moglie mi tradisce con altri uomini, e da quasi due ha una stabile relazione clandestina.
> Quanto ho affermato è ammesso da mia moglie e da me eventualmente provabile sia attraverso prove cartacee raccolte, sia da testimonianze (se necessarie) delle mogli degli amanti..
> Ora non ne posso più e voglio chiedere la separazione. Il problema diventa a questo punto puramente materiale. La casa dove abbiamo la residenza è intestata a mia moglie, completamente arredata con spese sostenute al 50% ma da quasi 3 anni non ci abitiamo più. Ci siamo trasferiti in una casa di nuova costruzione, ancora non accatastata ma costruita su un terreno di cui siamo proprietari al 50%. Le spese per costruirla sono state coperte da un mutuo cointestato (ma che pago solamente io) e da 200.000 euro di miei risparmi. Le rate dei mobili sono a mio esclusivo carico.
> ...


Ciao Sandro.

La situazione è non poco incasinata, ma da certi punti di vista non così preoccupante.

Più che aprire guerre sul fronte giudiziale, lunghe estenuanti e quasi sempre con risvolti negativi specie verso i figli, cercherei di arrivare ad un accordo con tua moglie, visto che non è che sia in mezzo ad una strada e senza niente.

Il fatto di aver lei una casa sua, ti dovrebbe mettere al riparo da richieste sulla casa attualmente abitata, specie se l'intento è quello di intestarla alla figlia. Essendo lei (la figlia) minorenne però la semplice intestazione non è garanzia di tenerla fuori completamente dalla gestione, in quando con l'affidamento condiviso anche la madre è chiamata in causa per ogni decisione al riguardo in quanto anch'essa affidataria/tutrice della minore.

Mi verrebbe anche da darti un suggerimento sulla struttura del mutuo, valutando se variarlo spostando agli ultimi anni (quando magari la figlia è maggiorenne) il roimborso della quota capitale, pagando ora solo gli interessi (è il cd. mutuo alla francese). Questo potrebbe garantire che in caso di volontà di vendita, lei si potrebbe trovare ancora tutto il capitale (o parte dello stesso) in carico e quindi risultar meno conveniente l'evtnuale vendita.

Riguardo alla pretesa sul farsi pagare l'arredamento per la nuova casa, valuta, magari insieme ad un legale, quale potrebbe esser la quota parte che saresti tenuto a passarle come alimenti e magari raggiungere un accordo che o gli passi gli alimenti o paghi eventualmente la stessa quota per i mobili.

Spero di esserti stato un minimo utile, ma in casi così specifici credo che un legale, meglio se amico, può esser maggiormente dettagliato.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

sandro73 ha detto:


> Il problema è che mia moglie vuole comunque trasferirsi in una casa diversa dalla precedente, vuole cambiare arredamento e pretende che io contribuisca a quello! Anche volendo non ne avrei la disponibilità economica.
> Altro grosso problema è che io vorrei intestare a mia figlia minorenne la casa in cui abito appena costruita, tenendomi l'usufrutto della stessa. Ho paura a pagare un mutuo salato e di ritrovarmi tra alcuni anni con mia moglie proprietaria del 50% che potrebbe svegliarsi una mattina e decidere di metterla in vendita...
> 
> Come posso fare? Chiedere una separazione con addebito per i ripetuti e comprovati tradimenti potrebbe servire a qualche cosa?
> In caso contrario preferirei evitare perchè la cosa x me più importante sarebbe cercare di mantenere un rapporto civile per il bene di mia figlia...


Ciao Sandro, io concordo con te, ma se la casa è cointestata la vedo difficile. Cederei in qualcosa, proprio per il mantenere un rapporto civile...  L'avvocato che dice?


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

sandro73 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi chiamo Sandro e sono nuovo del forum.
> Io e mia moglie siamo sposati da 7 anni in regime di separazione dei beni, ed abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni. Sono oramai quasi tre anni che mia moglie mi tradisce con altri uomini, e da quasi due ha una stabile relazione clandestina.
> Quanto ho affermato è ammesso da mia moglie e da me eventualmente provabile sia attraverso prove cartacee raccolte, sia da testimonianze (se necessarie) delle mogli degli amanti..
> Ora non ne posso più e voglio chiedere la separazione. Il problema diventa a questo punto puramente materiale. La casa dove abbiamo la residenza è intestata a mia moglie, completamente arredata con spese sostenute al 50% ma da quasi 3 anni non ci abitiamo più. Ci siamo trasferiti in una casa di nuova costruzione, ancora non accatastata ma costruita su un terreno di cui siamo proprietari al 50%. Le spese per costruirla sono state coperte da un mutuo cointestato (ma che pago solamente io) e da 200.000 euro di miei risparmi. Le rate dei mobili sono a mio esclusivo carico.
> ...


la separazione con addebitop non esiste più...


----------

